# LED Lighting?



## Carlo

With the recent influx of LED light use happening everywhere today, I decided to cruise eBay to see if anyone makes any LED light strips for aquariums. I am setting up a 30g breeding tank in the basement for the cichlids so i bought 2 36" 198 LED light strips for lighting. So i thought, I wonder if i can upgrade my planted tank w/ LED lights? They had a couple of light strips claiming 7500k light w/ 100w output of LED lights w/ only 11w consumption....anyone ever tried this? would be awesome if it works since my planted tank is a eclipse so lighting upgrades are limited. I can cram 4 of these LED light tubes in the tank if it would work...any intel?

-Carlo


----------



## emc7

I've seen adds in the mags. So I know its possible. Let us know if it works for u
,


----------



## jamesandmanda

just looking for an update ?


----------



## Carlo

Finally got a day off to set up this lighting system. Total involved cost: $23 for both LED strips shipped, & $32 in materials from ACE Hardware to make the hanging system. So far all i can say is WOW these things are bright. they claim 11w consumption per tube, and 75w output. I would say its pretty close to claimed output. Unfortunately I have no way to check it except that I compared the light output to a dual 65w PC light fixture and this LED setup definitely put out alot more light.

Got a 31 gallon tank setup to breed some cichlids so i figured this would be a great test bed. 



















the LED light fixtures are pretty much the same as generic florescent light tubes. They have a 120 degree light spread angle so they have to be about 3-4 inches above the tank to get a good spread. I made the system w/ enough room to accommodate one more tube (the guy I bought the LED's from is making a blue LED strip which i will put in the middle for a "50/50" look) 

here is a side by side light output comparison w/ my 120g. It has 2 48" 40w florescent tubes. 










shot of the tubes:









I really want to see what it will look like when I have the blue LED tube in the center. Its supposedly putting out 7500k lighting right now. A nice shot of blue will balance out the colors nicely. The lights are bright enought that I am considering doing a 6 - (4 7500k's and 2 blue's) tube setup in my 120g

once the tank is cycled, I will add some testing plants and no other enhancements (plant vitamins, or CO2) and see how they do. 

Thing is, what color temp is best for growing plants? This guy also sells the same setup in a 5000k temp too. So 7500 or 5000?

-Carlo


----------



## jamesandmanda

5600k is the colour temp of daylight, both are gonna grow plants well, i would say its more personal choice of warmth


----------



## jones57742

Carlo:

Do you have a link to the Ebay item as I cannot find it.

I believe that you have your digits transposed and mean 6500K which emulates sunlight as 5600K light is a slightly purple tinted light.

I do not enjoy 6500K lamps as they emit a dull yellowish tinted light.

I principally employ 10000K and 7100K lamps.

TR


----------



## Carlo

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-AQUARIUM-LED-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

and here is his store:

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/frogfood-half

-Carlo


----------



## jones57742

Carlo:

If you are happy with what you purchase then I may purchase from him.

TR


----------



## Carlo

jones57742 said:


> Carlo:
> 
> If you are happy with what you purchase then I may purchase from him.
> 
> TR


I spoke w/ the seller over email and asked him if he will have a blue LED option, he said they are working on one. The lights are bright white, but would look great if they had a set of blue LED's too for the actinc look. Otherwise, i love them, Bright, low power consumption , just need the blue ones to make them "pop"

-Carlo


----------



## jones57742

Carlo:

I am bumping this post as solid state lighting is also coming to market very quickly.

Have you heard back from the manufacturer?

TR


----------



## smark

I am really interested in this. I just had a florescent light on my 20 gallon go out. I have been looking around the web for an alternative as the fixture is not in good shape. Thanks for bumping the thread.
Smark~


----------



## siriusalphacma

but do plants grow well with these lights? I'm just thinking about spectra comparison between LED and the regular fluorescence... just thinking maybe the latter has a broader spectrum that the plants like better while the LED has more of our light that our eyes like. Tell me if it works!


----------



## jones57742

siriusalphacma said:


> but do plants grow well with these lights? I'm just thinking about spectra comparison between LED and the regular fluorescence... just thinking maybe the latter has a broader spectrum that the plants like better while the LED has more of our light that our eyes like. Tell me if it works!


ss:

Assuming that the manufacturers are telling the truth 7500K light is 7500K light whether it is generated by incandescence, fluorescence or light emitting diodes since the spectra is defined by *Black Body Radiation* in degrees Kelvin.

TR


----------



## smark

I saw some LED plant lights on the web and was wondering the same thing. This could be real cool in the long run. I would like 2 white strips with maybe 1 strip of plant light Red/Blue. It’s to bad a person can't see what it would look like prior to purchase. Yep this would be real cool.


----------



## Carlo

Well lucky for us, my 31g breeder decided to spill its guts all over the floor last night. that project aside, I felt kinda bummed that i didn't even get to try out my lights. well i figured I would put them to the real test. My 37g planted tank. Its a 37g tall eclipse tank w/ 2 18w florescent bulbs (totaling 36w = .97w per gallon) w/ the "claimed" output of the LED strips being 75w a tube, that gives me 150w total (150w = 4.05 watt's per gallon WOW!) Just for testing sakes, i removed my DIY CO2 reactors from the tank to get down to the nitty gritty w/ these lights.

Here is my tank w/ the old hood:










Here is the same tank w/ the LED fixture mocked up:










Just visually you can see the light output is MUCH greater. I will be monitoring my plants weekly for new shoots and overall appearance and try to give you all a weekly picture update.

This weekend I will be spending more time w/ a better setup for the light, and maybe some glass tops to slow down the evap. 

-Carlo


----------



## siriusalphacma

So I ordered a set... how did you put it on your tank? Did you have some kind of clip?


----------



## Carlo

siriusalphacma said:


> So I ordered a set... how did you put it on your tank? Did you have some kind of clip?


mounted them on a 36" piece of MDF, then used a set of coralife universal feet and screwed them to the sides of the MDF, and just laid it on there. bought a 9 ft extension cord, cut the end off, crimped the whole thing, and plugged it in! I'll post pics of it tonight when i get a chance.

-Carlo


----------



## Carlo

Here's the in progress pics. I still need to add some trim along the sides to keep light from escaping outward. 














































Im going to hit the hardware store later in the week see if i can find some "L" shaped trim I can use on the sides. Then finish off the whole piece w/ semi-gloss black.

One thing I was wondering..The guy I got these from also has Red LED tubes and green LED tubes...could I use those colors to enhance my tank's appearance? 

-Carlo


----------



## jones57742

Carlo:

You have done a h... of a good job on the fabrication here! and I could come nowhere close.




Carlo said:


> One thing I was wondering..The guy I got these from also has Red LED tubes and green LED tubes...could I use those colors to enhance my tank's appearance?


Carlo:

The green, IMHO, will yield no joy as your plants are reflecting plenty green already and any additional reflected green (either by particulate matter in the water or other features in your tank) will detract from your plants.

"A little red (like 10%)" I believe would be beneficial to your plants, could not harm the visible spectra which you perceive and will probably enhance your perception of the tank.

What would really help, IMHO, is approximately 25% of 7100K blue. This light would enhance the fish colors which you perceive as well as help with your plants.

TR


----------



## smark

+1 on the blue.


----------



## Carlo

Well, have had the lights on for about 2.5 weeks. Comparing before and after pics, you can definitely see some growth, look at the sized of the water sprites. there is a small plant to the bottom left of the drift wood, that one has grown in size too. also slight growth in the java moss keep in mind i have NO other enhancements (bottle dosing or CO2) 

First pic taken w/ the new LED lighting system:










2.5 weeks later:










I think im sold. plant growth in 2.5 weeks w/o enhancement. imagine if I hook my CO2 system back up!

I think I will now sell off some fish, buy two more tubes, and convert my 47g bowfront into my new planted tank.

-Carlo


----------

